# Looking for an easy to clean yet spacious cage.



## MartinTheWarrior (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi there everyone, this is my first post. I know how forums usually go, so please be kind if I break any sort of rule and I'll listen. Now then, to the topic at hand:

I used to have hamsters some 6 years ago and can very clearly remember the difficulties I had with the multi-tiered wire cages. It was difficult to get a hold of the hamster when she wasn't anywhere readily accessible, so much that I had to disassemble the cage to get to her. I also remember that it was hard to position things in the upper tiers and that the cage was very irritating to clean.

After 6 years of no small animals (just a very, very mellow cat), I broke down and bought two adorable little female rats, overcoming the despair at all the health troubles my second hamster had. I just bought them and got them settled in today, and they seem to be adjusting just fine. I've noticed from my extensive searches online that rats differ from hamsters in many respects, specifically that they really need the extra space to roam around in and are better off in complex environments that stimulate their minds. I have a single-tiered and reasonably spacious cage with multiple hide-aways and climbable surfaces, but I'd like to offer slightly more room and particularly some more complexity. Most of the supposedly "best" cages out there that come recommended are the multi-tiered ones that I've learned to hate. Is there any particularly good alternative?

One more note: although I like the expandability and roaming fun of the plastic cages, I detest their look and much prefer wire cages.

Thanks to those who respond!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi there 
Im looking after rats who have a really easy to clean cage. It has a plasitc bottom and wire top..its alot like this http://www.zooplus.co.uk/pricegrabber_uk/-1290/shop/rodents/cages/rat_cage/13280

Its quite pricey but you might find an alternative second hand. Check out the rat calcualator (stickyed) if you need sizes


----------



## MartinTheWarrior (Jul 8, 2007)

Since I wasn't aware of the size requirement, both are in a cage that is adequate for just one. I really, really like the cage you recommended, but only one place on the entire internet that I've been able to find carries it, and they're out of stock for an indefinite period of time.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

I think that is quite a common design, dont forget second hand websites I got a similar cage big enough for two on gumtree.com for Â£10 I love a bargain me


----------



## MartinTheWarrior (Jul 8, 2007)

I must be terrible at searching. It's difficult even using Google. Something that measures somewhere around 38 x 126 x 33 cm would be absolutely perfect.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Whats your location, budget ect?
I'll have a look
Very cute avatar btw


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.petco.com/Content/HomePage.aspx?PC=home&Nav=1&=

Its hard to find jenny cages in the US.

I started a second hand thread in the lounge if you have any luck please contribute

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/rodents/cages/rat_cage/13281

http://search.ebay.co.uk/jenny-cage_W0QQfcclZ1QQfclZ4QQfnuZ1QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bird-or-Small-A...8QQihZ012QQcategoryZ46289QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://search.ebay.com/cage_W0QQ_tr...ftrvZ1QQsabfmtsZ1QQsacatZQ2d1QQsaobfmtsZinsif

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pet/367824057.html

http://www.cheappetstore.com/Birds-...-Bird-Cages-2-Pack-BlackBurgundy-Small-80699/


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

I happen to have a beautiful brand new cage that I am selling right now. If you are interested let me know. It's incredibly easy to clean and very high quality. The dimensions are 

Height = 36 inches (3 feet!)

Width = 22 inches

Depth = 16 inches

Bar spacing = 1 inch

Space between levels = 8 inches 

Oh and I'm in the US.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

*Post Deleted*

Post Deleted


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, I love my Ferret Nation, personally.

VERY easy to clean. 

VERY spacious. 

But pricey.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes, my cage for sale is SO easy to clean!! The whole thing and be unlocked and lifts right out of the cage bottom that catches all the droppings! Perfect!!! 

And the roominess is insane. There are so many levels to climb and explore!!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Forensic said:


> But pricey.



Honestly, the 141 is worth the $120, and by comparison not pricey at all. An All Living Things cage that can hold roughly 3 rats cost $120 at Petsmart, while the 141 costs the same and can hold 6 rats!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Vixie said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > But pricey.
> ...


True. 'course the 142 is a better deal, but that pricetag can be a dealbreaker. :lol:


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Ferret Nation cages are the best ever  Spacious, amazingly easy to clean, and fairly cheap considering how big the cage is!


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

rattikins said:


> I happen to have a beautiful brand new cage that I am selling right now. If you are interested let me know. It's incredibly easy to clean and very high quality. The dimensions are
> 
> Height = 36 inches (3 feet!)
> 
> ...


Do you really have Rat(s) in that cage?! 
That cage size is too small for even an adult rat! 
Seriously, put the size into cage caululater!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Star said:


> rattikins said:
> 
> 
> > I happen to have a beautiful brand new cage that I am selling right now. If you are interested let me know. It's incredibly easy to clean and very high quality. The dimensions are
> ...



Try re-entering those numbers.

I got the same thing on all calculators.....

"This cage will hold up to 3 rats if the space is used wisely."


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> Well, I love my Ferret Nation, personally.
> 
> VERY easy to clean. Very Happy
> 
> ...


Forensic I've found an FN 142 at ferret.com for about 170, which includes shipping. Maybe I dunno how to be thrifty but that seems like a good deal to me .....I'll be buying mine tomorrow btw!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Star said:


> Do you really have Rat(s) in that cage?!
> That cage size is too small for even an adult rat!
> Seriously, put the size into cage caululater!


No it's not. Are you certain you weren't using the calculator in metric?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Star said:


> rattikins said:
> 
> 
> > I happen to have a beautiful brand new cage that I am selling right now. If you are interested let me know. It's incredibly easy to clean and very high quality. The dimensions are
> ...



I think you mixed up the measurements when putting them in the calculator because I got that it can hold three rats comfortably.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Star said:


> rattikins said:
> 
> 
> > I happen to have a beautiful brand new cage that I am selling right now. If you are interested let me know. It's incredibly easy to clean and very high quality. The dimensions are
> ...


Star, I DID put the measurements into the calculator and it says that it could hold 3 rats, and their measurements are generous. Perhaps you should do the same and see for yourself.

You need to mind your manners. 

Perhaps you are not noticing that the measurements are in INCHES??

Take care.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

THANK YOU and BIG HUGS to everyone who came to my defense about the size of my cage. 

I don't know what Star was talking about, but I certainly didn't appreciate being attacked with insults either.

Hopefully she will see that she made a mistake. 

Thanks again to everyone else.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

rattikins said:


> THANK YOU and BIG HUGS to everyone who came to my defense about the size of my cage.
> 
> I don't know what Star was talking about, but I certainly didn't appreciate being attacked with lies either.
> 
> ...


I don't think she was lying, it was a legitimate mistake, there was really no reason to jump down her throat.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Forensic said:


> rattikins said:
> 
> 
> > THANK YOU and BIG HUGS to everyone who came to my defense about the size of my cage.
> ...


LOL, okay then swap "lies" for "insults". 

She made posts on almost all of my threads saying that it was too small for even one rat, which isn't true (often called a lie, lol) and said other rude little snips, you can read her posts if you want to confirm it.

I wasn't jumping down her throat, which is the ironic part, as it was my throat that was unjustly jumped down in reality!

I don't appreciate being insulted when I'm being honest and fair. 

Thanks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Where are you located (U.S., UK, Canada), how many rats are you looking at getting, do you have anything that we might need to know like small narrow bathroom, you are 5' high and its hard to carry a 3' cage, etc? Back problems, etc?


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

*Post Deleted*

Post Deleted


----------

